# I'm Bored With The Hopper / Joey System



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

The thing just keeps doing exactly what it's supposed to do.
It doesn't need to be rebooted. 
I don't need to clear any cache or turn off any features or anything. It just keeps working.
My wife's looking at me like she's thinking I may no longer be needed around here.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Thank God it won't take out the trash or pick the kids up from soccer.


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

Marlin Guy said:


> The thing just keeps doing exactly what it's supposed to do.
> It doesn't need to be rebooted.
> I don't need to clear any cache or turn off any features or anything. It just keeps working.
> My wife's looking at me like she's thinking I may no longer be needed around here.


and thats a good thing


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

garys said:


> Thank God it won't take out the trash or pick the kids up from soccer.


Or mow the lawn. Otherwise I'd be a goner for sure!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Marlin Guy said:


> The thing just keeps doing exactly what it's supposed to do.
> It doesn't need to be rebooted.
> I *don't need to clear any cache* or turn off any features or anything. It just keeps working.
> My wife's looking at me like she's thinking I may no longer be needed around here.


It's doing that each night at 1am ...


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

P Smith said:


> It's doing that each night at 1am ...


OK. So how do I get my grass to mow itself?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Marlin Guy said:


> OK. So how do I get my grass to mow itself?


Move to Arkansas. If I water once a week, it stays green, but its so hot, it doesnt grow.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

P Smith said:


> It's doing that each night at 1am ...


I think his point is that HE doesn't have to do any of that.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

puckwithahalo said:


> I think his point is that HE doesn't have to do any of that.


That is exactly the point.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah, Hopper/Joey are pretty stable, that is, once they are set up. Initial setup is a pain in the ass. Hopefully they'll preload some better software on them in the future, as the initial firmware on Hopper (S051) is VERY touchy.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

3HaloODST said:


> Yeah, Hopper/Joey are pretty stable, that is, once they are set up. Initial setup is a pain in the ass. Hopefully they'll preload some better software on them in the future, as the initial firmware on Hopper (S016) is VERY touchy.


S0.16 ? I've seen only S0.54


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

P Smith said:


> S0.16 ? I've seen only S0.54


Ninja edit  .


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Too late - I did shoot you first


----------



## sregener (Apr 17, 2012)

Mine is starting to act flaky. Twice now, I have turned it on to watch something and the 30-second skip button wouldn't work. The second time, almost none of the buttons responded - FF/Pause/Stop. It just refused to do much. Trying to go into System Diagnostics didn't work - it said it would have to stop recording to do a system test.

The first time, I did a reboot after it froze completely some 10 minutes into the program.

The second time, I turned it off and then back on, and everything worked fine.

Running S212, and I only saw these problems crop up in the last few days. Not sure what the issue is.


----------



## dhickman (Apr 23, 2010)

sregener said:


> Mine is starting to act flaky. Twice now, I have turned it on to watch something and the 30-second skip button wouldn't work. The second time, almost none of the buttons responded - FF/Pause/Stop. It just refused to do much. Trying to go into System Diagnostics didn't work - it said it would have to stop recording to do a system test.
> 
> The first time, I did a reboot after it froze completely some 10 minutes into the program.
> 
> ...


My only problem was a corrupted on demand download of "the Smurfs" for my kids. The video was acceptable to the kids and wife but it was too choppy and with errors for me.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

sregener said:


> Mine is starting to act flaky. Twice now, I have turned it on to watch something and the 30-second skip button wouldn't work. The second time, almost none of the buttons responded - FF/Pause/Stop. It just refused to do much. Trying to go into System Diagnostics didn't work - it said it would have to stop recording to do a system test.
> 
> The first time, I did a reboot after it froze completely some 10 minutes into the program.
> 
> ...


Perhaps overheating ?


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

sregener said:


> Mine is starting to act flaky.


You should start a new thread on this subject.


----------



## sregener (Apr 17, 2012)

P Smith said:


> Perhaps overheating ?


Possible but unlikely. I keep my A/V stuff in an unheated, dehumidified portion of my basement to keep it cool. Peak HD temp is 125 according to counters.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

sregener said:


> Mine is starting to act flaky. Twice now, I have turned it on to watch something and the 30-second skip button wouldn't work. The second time, almost none of the buttons responded - FF/Pause/Stop. It just refused to do much. Trying to go into System Diagnostics didn't work - it said it would have to stop recording to do a system test.
> 
> The first time, I did a reboot after it froze completely some 10 minutes into the program.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately you're not bored like the OP is with his system.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Gentlemen, 

I have deleted several rude posts. Please be polite to each other, as I must unfortunately say that otherwise there will be consequences.


----------



## Reaper (Jul 31, 2008)

Marlin Guy said:


> OK. So how do I get my grass to mow itself?



Robot lawn mowers.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

sregener said:


> Possible but unlikely. I keep my A/V stuff in an unheated, dehumidified portion of my basement to keep it cool. Peak HD temp is 125 according to counters.


I did post working temp of J in other thread - you would reconsider your view.
It's 70 C/158 F !


----------

